# Harrison Lesser Watch?



## Tsportmat

More likely to be a Victorian egg timer probably...

Anyway, we found an old pocket watch thrown in the garage. Dad found it inside a Road Sweeper or something about 25 years ago, thought I'd whack up some photo's as some of you may like a look. I found a similar one on eBay in fact, didn't have many details unfortunately. Although the outside in knackered, the inside actually still looks quite pretty, and when the top is turned the two large cogs which you can see on the movement still move, the rest seems broken.


----------



## chris l

Well, it's French...

From the decoration; about the time of the First World War?Possibly earlier, as Nouveau was common in French design earlier than one might think.

The 'chronometre' marking and the level and quality of the decoration, together with what appear to be medals on the case, indicate quality...


----------



## Mikrolisk

Well, the "chronometre" says nothing. So many manufacturers wrote this on their worthy AND worthless/cheap watches. Sometimes it says you have a very accurate watch, sometimes it just makes you believe that (to impress and to increase the price).

The movement looks a wee bit like that raw movements from Roskopf (but it is NOT from him), there were many similar movements those days.

Andreas


----------



## Tsportmat

Okay, cheers for the info. I'll be holding onto it anyway, as it seems kind of cool. Won't be getting it fixed, doubt it would be worth it/possible without changing practically the entire watch.


----------

